# New 2007 27rsds



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Finally got the new 07 27rsds! Drove straight threw from CA to TX on Tuesday to pick up the new "Baby"! Took our time coming back home and finally made it in yesterday evening. We are in LOVE, the Outback is just perfect! Our kids love it and we couldn't be happier. We had Maxx Air vents put on at the dealer before we left! The 27rsds is a fantastic floorplan. We can't wait to get out and really use it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GREAT MODEL!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Michelle,

Glad you guys had a safe trip home. Great trailer and I know you'll enjoy it.

It was great to meet y'all, too.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

*Congratulations!!!* 
It _IS_ a _GREAT_ floor plan!!!
What color did you get? Does it have the "U" dinette?







(mine doesn't)

Happy Camping!
MaeJae


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> *Congratulations!!!*
> It _IS_ a _GREAT_ floor plan!!!
> What color did you get? Does it have the "U" dinette?
> 
> ...


We got the Havanna which I is what I wanted and yes, we did get the U king dinette! I would have to say, the U dinette is one of the best features on this floorplan!


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby! Hope she gets lots of attention . We love the floor plan too.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I feel your excitement. You have chosen the BEST floor plan of all Outbacks. OK, They are all great. We love ours and I am sure you will love yours.
Brian


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new 27rsds, we love ours too. Its a great floor plan I can't believe they're discontinuing it, I'm glad you got ahold of one. Ours is the Havana interior as well and my DW buys just about everything she sees with palm trees for the camper. Enjoy!

Brad


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

We also have and love our 27rsds.

Congrats

Bob


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

bradnjess said:


> Congrats on your new 27rsds, we love ours too. Its a great floor plan *I can't believe they're discontinuing it*, I'm glad you got ahold of one. Ours is the Havana interior as well and my DW buys just about everything she sees with palm trees for the camper. Enjoy!
> 
> Brad


I can't believe it either... that big bathroom!!!








I was thinking though, that because the 28krs(roo) has
two beds(similar to the 27) that is why they are 
discontinuing it???









Just a thought???
MaeJae


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback and for having impeccable taste in floor plans!


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!! We have an 06 27RSDS and LOVE IT!!! I wish we had the King Dinette like you guys. You guys will love it.


----------

